

Duolingo Launches Its Certification Program To Take On TOEFL - turing
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/23/duolingo-launches-its-language-certification-program/

======
foomoo
This is great news, definitely an area which should get disrupted.

Just tried taking the test (it's Chrome only on desktop, Android only on
mobile, at the moment).

It will ask for permissions to access your webcam and microphone, ask for ID
and finally, to share your screen. This way the can guarantee (?) that you
don't cheat. Unfortunately, at the end it couldn't upload my test data and
just said "You have to take the test again at another time"

Looking forward for more institutions to join the club!

